# Am I the only one weary of vampires, shapeshifters & dark urban fantasy?



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Yesterday I opened an e-mail from the Penguin Group announcing of their latest romantic releases--the "heroes" appeared to be  a variety of vampires, werewolves, or mythical killers.  I scrolled down a long ways to find a story about mere humans.  Am I the only one tired of this trend?

Dana Taylor

Visit  www.ThePrincessRobinBlog.blogspot.com


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

No, you are not the only one.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I for one have very little interest in vampires or werewolves, whether it be books, movies, or TV. It's been done a million times (only slight hyperbole), occasionally even very well. I'd rather spend my reading/viewing time with something new, rather than trying to find a fresh approach to an old, overdone subject that like as not will end up being ho-hum at best.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In popular culture, whatever the latest fad is will be done to death till it collapses from overuse.  People developing new stuff do NOT want to be seen as failing, and copying something popular can in theory be seen as doing what works, as well as giving a good excuse for failure if it does happen--"Of course I did another vampire novel, sixty-three others have been successful in the last two years, so I figured it couldn't lose!"

Of course, the best vampire books ever were Fred Saberhagen's "Dracula" series, of which there is tragically only one on Kindle (though two good novels in the series available in mobi form from Webscriptions.net for only $5 for the pair).  Shameless plug, I know, but Fred did vampires before vampires were cool! (starting back in 1979 or so).


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I've somehow managed to avoid all these books.  It wasn't a  conscious decision, I just never seemed to pick up Sookie Stackhouse or Twilight or any of the others (I think there were others though nothing specific comes to mind).  As long as I keep finding good books thru Kindle Boards and GoodReads, I'm happy to let vampires be vampires.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Dana Taylor said:


> Am I the only one tired of this trend?


Nope.

Mike


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I just wish the list-makers would realize these books deserve their own genre.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Malweth said:


> I just wish the list-makers would realize these books deserve their own genre.


I thought that's what 'paranormal romance' was. Am I wrong?

(Probably!)

And, Dana, though it might seem hypocritical for one who writes about Elves to say this, you are not the only one.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I've commented to Jan about this a few times, when she was in her own "vampire-reading" (addiction!) phase, expressing a bit of disgust that every other book coming out seemed to be more vampire/werewolf drek-ola. It's like Laurell K. Hamilton's books: I read and enjoyed the first couple, but after that I lost interest, as they just seemed to be more of the same.

I'll confess to having a book project planned that involves vampires, but I like to think it's got a sufficiently different twist to the story that will set it apart somewhat from the ongoing glut of Twilight clones. Besides, this project has been sitting on my mental shelf for years, long before the current paranormal romance rage...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I still read both--but of course as the field becomes glutted...it's harder to find the good one.  I prefer the urban fantasy ones as opposed to the romance/paranormal.  UF tends to have a mystery going on rather than a romance (although some have both) so the focus is on the plot rather than which creature is the love interest.  I can't really get into the vampire/human mix.  While I enjoyed the early Sookie Stackhouse...I kept having this problem with...But he's DEAD.  Dead isn't sexy.  Dead doesn't cook dinner or...mow the lawn...or read and discuss books...or...well, he's DEAD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> I can't really get into the vampire/human mix. While I enjoyed the early Sookie Stackhouse...I kept having this problem with...But he's DEAD. Dead isn't sexy. Dead doesn't cook dinner or...mow the lawn...or read and discuss books...or...well, he's DEAD.


I don't get this either. I couldn't even much enjoy the first Sookie book because of it. Just couldn't suspend disbelief that far. . . it's even worse than the 'girl meets bad boy, girl knows she shouldn't go with him but girl thinks she can change/fix bad boy' type stories. You can't fix DEAD.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't worry, judging from upcoming movies it looks like ancient Greece/Rome is going to be the new trend.  While I absolutely love this time period, I am a bit scared.  I've already seen some details about some of the movies they're releasing and it's really going to send the historical/mythical accuracy side of me into a geek rage that will likely make my reactions to 300 seem tame.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Don't worry, judging from upcoming movies it looks like ancient Greece/Rome is going to be the new trend. While I absolutely love this time period, I am a bit scared. I've already seen some details about some of the movies they're releasing and it's really going to send the historical/mythical accuracy side of me into a geek rage that will likely make my reactions to 300 seem tame.


Oh, how I hated "300". I might have been able to accept it if it had been done as a purely fictional fantasy, but not as a historical fantasy.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't get this either. I couldn't even much enjoy the first Sookie book because of it. Just couldn't suspend disbelief that far. . . it's even worse than the 'girl meets bad boy, girl knows she shouldn't go with him but girl thinks she can change/fix bad boy' type stories. You can't fix DEAD.


Exactly. Can't fix dead!!!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Didn't like Twilight or the first Sookie Stackhouse book, so I never went any further with those.  I did enjoy some earlier books in the genre, like the Anita Blake series (lost interest after the 3rd or 4th) - but the genre became so popular that a lot of junk has been turned out. Now I stay away from most of it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have NO interest in the genre.  I still buy DTBs -- mostly coffee table type on a range of subjects.  My local Borders has compacted book sections on subject matters I'm interested in and shelves of DVDs and CDs and given good amount of space to vampire, etc. genre.  I'm not happy about that.


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Another hand raised here.  I have never gotten into these types of books, never even liked Dean Koontz or Stephen King because if I'm going to be scared, it's going to be with something that could really happen in real life.  Maybe I just don't have enough of an imagination.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am not weary - 'cause I haven't been reading them.
Not Sooky (or whatever)
Not the sparkling ones (You know what I mean)

I do not like them SamIAm.

Just sayin......


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> I still read both--but of course as the field becomes glutted...it's harder to find the good one. I prefer the urban fantasy ones as opposed to the romance/paranormal. UF tends to have a mystery going on rather than a romance (although some have both) so the focus is on the plot rather than which creature is the love interest. I can't really get into the vampire/human mix. While I enjoyed the early Sookie Stackhouse...I kept having this problem with...But he's DEAD. Dead isn't sexy. Dead doesn't cook dinner or...mow the lawn...or read and discuss books...or...well, he's DEAD.


Maria, this response had me chuckling. "Dead doesn't cook dinner." Of course, in my experience Mr. Live doesn't cook dinner either, but it's nice to know I'm not the only person on the plant not enamored of the undead. What really turned me off a few years ago was a manuscript I was forced to read in an RWA contest. The sex scenes included fanged lunges to the neck and spurting blood during copulation! Ug. To be fair, I gave the manuscript decent marks for good writing technique, but it was personally revolting.

Dana Taylor
author of PRINCESS ROBIN ( a no-vampire zone)


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

archer said:


> I thought that's what 'paranormal romance' was. Am I wrong?
> 
> (Probably!)
> 
> And, Dana, though it might seem hypocritical for one who writes about Elves to say this, you are not the only one.


Let's start a new bandwagon.  More elves, fewer vampires! It would be a better world.

Dana


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't get this either. I couldn't even much enjoy the first Sookie book because of it. Just couldn't suspend disbelief that far. . . it's even worse than the 'girl meets bad boy, girl knows she shouldn't go with him but girl thinks she can change/fix bad boy' type stories. You can't fix DEAD.


LMAO at "you can't fix dead!" Best quote ever!

And Dana, my Mr. Live cooks dinner. 

But yes, the vamp/were trend is getting seriously dull, and has been for years. Twilight is a nightmare as far as I'm concerned, Sookie drove me insane in the first chapter of the first book. I can live with him being dead. I can't live with boring writing. And it sure seems like every other book released nowadays is vamp related.

I definitely prefer urban fantasy over the usual paranormal romance. Or any romance. For me, urban fantasy is just another extension of the sci-fi/fantasy genre I've been inhabiting, well, since junior high school. Frankly, that genre covers so many possibilities that adding the urban/paranormal/alternate universe themes isn't a real stretch. After all, the genre is traditionally composed of weird magic/weird creatures/weird psy talents/time travel/space travel, right? The "mystery" aspect to urban fantasy that was mentioned earlier is really the part that I appreciate--but then again, mysteries are my next favorite genre to dabble in.

Elves. I'm not so sure about that. I think I was "elved out" back when the LOTR movies were out. Then, EVERYTHING was elves.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

"All things in moderation..."


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope!  I've always loved such stories!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> "All things in moderation..."


And then there's Heinlein: "Moderation is for monks."


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne (Jan 11, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Yesterday I opened an e-mail from the Penguin Group announcing of their latest romantic releases--the "heroes" appeared to be a variety of vampires, werewolves, or mythical killers. I scrolled down a long ways to find a story about mere humans. Am I the only one tired of this trend?
> 
> Dana Taylor
> 
> Visit www.ThePrincessRobinBlog.blogspot.com


What you're tired of is multiple authors covering precisely the same ground without much deviation or innovation.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I have NO interest in the genre. I still buy DTBs -- mostly coffee table type on a range of subjects. My local Borders has compacted book sections on subject matters I'm interested in and shelves of DVDs and CDs and given good amount of space to vampire, etc. genre. I'm not happy about that.


WHAT? There are no coffee table books on vampires? Just think of how cute the little bats would be...and SUCH a conversation starter. Why, I hadn't even thought of a coffee table book with vampires until I read your post. Obviously I must get one...or write one...of course finding good pictures might be a problem...


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Dead isn't sexy. Dead doesn't cook dinner or...mow the lawn...or read and discuss books...or...well, he's DEAD.


I've never read a paranormal romance myself, but just a few thoughts:

Wouldn't the dead have cold feet? Wouldn't sleeping in a bed with the dead feeling like cuddling an uncooked pot roast past its sell by date and thawed to room temperature? Wouldn't the dead have BO and halitosis? Wouldn't the people who love the dead be necrophiliacs?


----------



## fictionfandd (Jan 5, 2010)

I actually recently read one of these I liked that was recommended to me (a dark urban fantasy) .....it's called Sandman Slim and I believe it's a pre-order for the kindle. Really fun read, tons of action, no romance


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, you're not alone.  
deb


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

You're not the only one. I'm not into dark urban fantasy where there is a lot of romance and angst. I can't get into Twilight and other series like it.

That said, I do like original stories where vampires and other supernatural types are the main characters. Anno Dracula by Kim Newman is one of my favorite books. It's based on the premise that Van Helsing and his men fail to stop Dracula who then takes over England.


As a side note and totally off-topic, I wrote a contemporary fantasy novel. It's more like an epic fanstay set in the present than a paranormal or dark urban fantasy. After reading this thread, I wonder if the 'contemporary fantasy' label is helping or hurting my book. What do people think when they see "contemporary fantasy" as opposed to "dark urban fantasy" or "urban fantasy"?


----------



## zstopper (Jan 11, 2010)

I understand why T.V. is full of this stuff. It fits the medium. If I wanted vampires,
I'd go there, instead of taking the trouble to read a book


----------



## PD Allen (Dec 9, 2009)

If I hear of another romantic vampire story, I will come out of my coffin fighting mad.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

kyrin said:


> As a side note and totally off-topic, I wrote a contemporary fantasy novel. It's more like an epic fanstay set in the present than a paranormal or dark urban fantasy. After reading this thread, I wonder if the 'contemporary fantasy' label is helping or hurting my book. What do people think when they see "contemporary fantasy" as opposed to "dark urban fantasy" or "urban fantasy"?


Good question. If something is labeled "contemporary fantasy" I tend to think of witches, "magic", elves, or something like that, set in our contemporary world. On the other hand, if I hear "urban fantasy", that label connotes a darker, more violent world, probably with vamps, demons, zombies, or set in a pretty lawless parallel universe or post-apocalypse world. I don't typically read straight "epic" fantasy, only urban fantasy so I'd be less likely to check out something with a label of "contemporary fantasy", but there are plenty of people who are the exact opposite.

Anyway, all of these labels tend to be used interchangeably (especially since they are often picked by the publisher, not the author), so I will usually at least read the synopsis. Then, if I'm interested in the plot, I'll download a sample, read the reviews, or check out the author's webpage and see what they have to say about the story. By the way, Anno Dracula sounds great - too bad there's not a K version.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And by the way,
I consider Terry Brooks' The Word and The Void trilogy to be contemporary fantasy.
Set in today's time frame in modern U.S.
But with a twist. A fantasy twist rather than a SciFi twist.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Heh I have Anno dracula sitting on my bookshelf.  Haven't read it in ages.  Didn't think anyone else had ever heard of it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

zstopper said:


> I understand why T.V. is full of this stuff. It fits the medium. If I wanted vampires,
> I'd go there, instead of taking the trouble to read a book


Reading books is trouble?  

Mike


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Reading books is trouble?
> 
> Mike


Apparently only if you're reading about vampires...


----------

